# The weekends here.....................



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

And dads taking me 2 the fish store wat shall i get


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Waht do you mean?  Hmmm.. tell me your ideas and the tank you intend to kepp!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

What fish shall I get


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

you have to tell us what you have, or tanks you have before we can do that


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, we need to know the size of the tank.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive got south americantetras
angels goramie clown loach hatchetts plec silver ds kuli laoch plats swords gupps zds


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

tank size?


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

qabout 30-35g


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That sounds pretty full to me.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Tanks full.

RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahhh full? 

Sounds overstocked. We don't even know how many of each fish, but without knowing that, just the kind he has tells a lot (that it is probably grossly overstocked).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Silver dollers grow to 6 inches and need at least a 55g tank. I have a shoal of 6 in a 120g tank.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Clown loaches need at least a 100gallon tank. Ank they should be kept in groups.
My advice: no more fish in yuor tank.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I bought a pair of male pink kissers


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish 'r' fun @ Sun Feb 06 said:


> I bought a pair of male pink kissers


And you asked for our opinion, why?


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Just being curious wat to get :withstup: :withstup:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

And we recoomend not to get anything..
Your tank is overstocked.
:roll:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I had already bought before you said "Overstocked"


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well maybe next time you could wait a few before going to buy fish? The facts are there, your tank is overstocked... if you choose not to do anything, that is your choice. Good luck to you and your fish.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Very sarcastic afg :roll:  :roll:


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

why were you even asking then? and then after all this act arrogantly, go buy yourself a bigger tank.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

No Fish chips, I'm not being sarcastic at all. Please take my words seriously.

And I guess we have to remember this is a 10 year old, unsupervised (I assume).

If you are old enough to come online by yourself at 10, you should be old enough to handle hearing the facts. You bought fish before even checking to see other people's opinion. Now you have to deal with the consequences. I just feel bad for the fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish n chips @ Mon Feb 07 said:


> I had already bought before you said "Overstocked"


Well then why did you buy more. :lol:


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you have any idea how large kissers grow?
You should get rid of some of your fish, not buy more of them.


----------

